# Florida Girl Reef



## vbay (Dec 18, 2014)

Can anyone give me the coordinates to Florida Girl or does it have another name.....can't find it in our Garmin.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Bed Bath and Beyond?


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I have never heard of it. Where is it out of?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It's an old wreck down south of the Meeks Liberty ship. Never Dove it but was told there's not much or nothing left of it.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

It's actually live bottom 1.6 nm on a 65degree bearing from the CM hole... bout 3 miles south of Brass Wreck. 
Sometimes mingos... sometimes porgies... sometimes nothing but grunts. and.... the extremely rare and endangered grey triggerfish.


----------

